# Did Anybody catch ANYTHING at the beach this weekend?



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

I hit the beach multiple times this weekend at all of my favorite spots, not a thing. The current was pulling 5 oz weights up on the beach on Saturday, Sunday was better but still got skunked.



I did try something new with shrimp. I bought some fresh dead before New Years. I knew I was not going to have a chance to use them so I salted them real good with kosher salt for about 8 hours. After letting them sit for 8 hours I then drained all the water. The salt purges all the water out of them. After that I froze them. I used them yesterday and today and they stayed on the hook better than ever. Even in the crazy rough surf on Saturday they worked great. If you do need to freeze some fresh dead to use later, salt them real good first! It works!



Dan


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for the tip M B ....:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i might salt mine next time

i always have trouble keeping a shrimp on the hook, especially in the surf


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

me and my dad tried for about an hour sat. afternoon. Got down to our lucky spot and like you said...we couldnt keep 5oz weights on the ground. packed up and headed to the house. current was crazy, along with the wind.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I have done the same salt trick with liver fishing for catfish in the river. It works.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I went out Sunday and managed a nice slot red. All in all I was fishing some beautiful water and only got the one bite.

-Jason


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

wow beautiful water ....where we fishing in the same state lmao ...i went out to navvare beach and got skunked i was using 4 oz weights and the surf was sinking them so my line would come out what a pain in the rear that was .. anyway the surf was 4 feet or better


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, it was still a little rough, but the washout looked ideal. If there were fish anywhere they should've been there.

-Jason


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Preciate the tip.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

right on man


----------

